# Price per spot??????



## kegz_lawn (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok, we are looking to get some bigger commercial accounts this year... We have been told that most places with parking lots to price per spot... 

So our church has about 145 parking spots.... So lets say $1 per spot, thats $145... 

So what do you charge per spot?


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carlito (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd be interested to know as well.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

We don't charge per spot and never heard of this!


----------



## Carlito (Jun 24, 2009)

mullis56;789642 said:


> We don't charge per spot and never heard of this!


Mullis,
What procedure do you go through when pricing a lot?
(measure the property,look for obstacles, areas to pile snow etc)


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Carlito;789641 said:


> I'd be interested to know as well.


Me too, we have been told this by a VERY VERY successful biz (family friends).. But we have never done this...



mullis56;789642 said:


> We don't charge per spot and never heard of this!


Me either, thats why i made the thread



Carlito;789646 said:


> Mullis,
> What procedure do you go through when pricing a lot?
> (measure the property,look for obstacles, areas to pile snow etc)


Thats what we would usualy do, but "Me too, we have been told this by a VERY VERY successful biz (family friends).."


FYI, i am kegz_lawn, i just got my account re activated...


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Why don't you ask the very very successful biz (family friends)? Being friends and all they will give you the price per parking space answer! We do acreage on the larger properties it give you the total area to be plowed as parking spaces don't, you know: common roads, drive lanes, entry roads, etc...smaller ones you can do different ways too....parking spaces might work if your only plowing parking spaces!


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Never heard of pricing by the parking space. 

I have a 4 acre trucking yard that has parking spaces for about 30 employees, I wonder how that would work. 

Bossman


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

mullis56;789669 said:


> Why don't you ask the very very successful biz (family friends)? Being friends and all they will give you the price per parking space answer! We do acreage on the larger properties it give you the total area to be plowed as parking spaces don't, you know: common roads, drive lanes, entry roads, etc...smaller ones you can do different ways too....parking spaces might work if your only plowing parking spaces!


Well, the guys dad dose all of the bidding, and handles the money... They just plow...



Bossman 92;789679 said:


> Never heard of pricing by the parking space.
> 
> I have a 4 acre trucking yard that has parking spaces for about 30 employees, I wonder how that would work.
> 
> Bossman


Well, thats diffrent, this method is for parking lots... Stuff like stores, churches, stuff like that...


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Never bid this way myself but know others who have.Our City's public parking lots are bid this way 41 lots and 2041 parking spaces and the winning bid came in at $1.60 per space 

That tender is bid by taking the size of the lots and finding how long it takes to plow it then the cost to you to plow it each storm then divide by the number of spaces.If they want salt I'd give that as a seperate bid


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

murray83;789690 said:


> Never bid this way myself but know others who have.Our City's public parking lots are bid this way 41 lots and 2041 parking spaces and the winning bid came in at $1.60 per space
> 
> That tender is bid by taking the size of the lots and finding how long it takes to plow it then the cost to you to plow it each storm then divide by the number of spaces.If they want salt I'd give that as a seperate bid


Like doing square footage of the lot or street and dividing the "spot" or space.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Maybe dad is smart like most business men and he doesn't bid by the parking place and he has his own secret??


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Click on the little white arrow in the little blue box in my sig. Read the whole thing. It may be dated and yet still relevant. No one can tell you what to price yourself at. I'm in Ontario and worked in many different locations in Ontario. The rates vary substantially from as little as 20 miles away. If you can't do the math per square footage/(or meter). and divide it for parking space or spot I believe you are in a world of trouble. Submit your bid or quote the way the customer request it. Don't deviate from your own successful method of bidding.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Also to add to what Bajak said don't leave anything on the table with the customer because if you get a hard winter say like last year your screwed 

Do the math figure out what you need to make a profit and pay for everything and go from there

Good luck


----------

